# Was hotmail hacked or something?



## ADF (Jul 26, 2007)

Avast is giving me malicious script warnings when accessing my hotmail email, it has never done that before.

Anyone else encountering problems?


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine's working fine - and thanks for reminding me, I totally forgot to check it the last days xD

e.
Using Avast and Opera 9.22


----------



## sgolem (Jul 26, 2007)

Microsoft? Hacked? Impossible!

Sorry, had to say it.

Do you have regular or pro (whatever it's called)?  I can't answer you, but do you think maybe that might make a difference?


----------



## ADF (Jul 26, 2007)

I have regular, I'm seeing this message.


----------



## garra (Jul 26, 2007)

Avast's database has been update recently, maybe it's just a false alarm.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it might just be a bit jumpy.  I had Avira give me an alert on my "IE Tab" Firefox extension not too long ago.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 27, 2007)

I just got that too since you reminded me to check


----------



## Janglur (Jul 27, 2007)

Hotmail doesn't have to be hacked to be total crap.  It just is normally.


----------



## Kougar (Jul 28, 2007)

Just checked, hotmail still works okay for me.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe try using a different browser to access your email.


----------



## davuu (Jul 28, 2007)

just checked and Hotmail fine for me, 

I used firefox and I have Avast ,

yesterday Avast gave me a warning on my university website,  think Avast is just being a bit protective heh least it works 

 also if you are worried a good programme to get is called Hijack this  (spelt like tht) its free, but a bit complicated to use, i use it as a backup and let it scan my system very so often in case something got past avast. its pretty good at spotting things and fixing them, I used it on my parents computer after AVG failed to find anything yet the thing kept rebooting.  and it found blaster worm and a trojan, and fixed them itself. 

if you get it and need a hand to use it just let me know,


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jul 29, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I have regular, I'm seeing this message.




Oh no, someone smeared your emails!!!  

Heh, but um... I don't think that official notices have that many "!"'s in them. Click the x and it goes away, right? That why I love working on a Mac, I get messages like that also,but they all have the windows border around them, including the minimize/maximize, and the x. Truely a fun thing.

Otherwise, should it be legit, I'd suggest updating the software, clearing your cache, and running a system-wide virus scan or 2.


And remember, real notices usually don't have big, bold words or !!!!!!!! after each sentence.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> ADF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a legit notice.  The program is called 'avast!', the '!' is part of the name.

Btw, my Windows PC has a border and all the buttons too, it's not just your Mac PC.


----------



## ADF (Jul 29, 2007)

I re-checked hotmail today, the message is gone now. Must have been a avast mistake that was corrected in a later update.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jul 29, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, well that's my mistake there. I'm just not used to seeing warning notices that.... excitable?

And I was refering to popups and ads and such that look real on a pc, but are just .jpgs with the image boarder for the max/min/x, a lin to close window, and a link in the image itself. Easy example:

"System Message: A virus has been found on your harddrive, click *here* to erase it."

Like, to someone who doesn't know what those ads are, they'd think it were a real system warning. And I laugh at them jkust because they're clearly meant for windows only. Next time I find one, I'll show you guys a screen shot.


----------



## Poink (Jul 30, 2007)

There's a new virus on hotmail, 2 of my friends had to change their msn adress.


----------

